# MK6 GTI 18x8 et48 Wheels



## Sickso3 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm looking into buying some OZ Racing Ultraleggeras that are 18x8 et 48. I plan to run these with 225/40R18 Potenza S-04's at stock height. Will this setup tuck without rubbing? Can anyone who's running 18x8 et 48 post pictures of their set up? I'm less concerned with the tires and more concerned with the wheels fitting properly.


----------



## mhackett (Apr 16, 2003)

Here are mine of that spec, Anzio Turn with Michelin 225/40-18 Pilot SS. Stock suspension. I've had them for a little over two weeks, no signs of rubbing, though I doubt I've done anything to reach any extremes of suspension travel yet. I don't expect any issues however.

Compared to the stock ET 51 7.5 wheels, they do sit out noticeably further at the sidewall and rim, though are in from the fender lip at the top. Personally, I think the back looks perfect, the front is just borderline on calling more attention to itself as not being a factory fitment than I would prefer. It's not enough that anyone else would give it a second thought, though. Some of the visual attention could be due to the rounded shoulder and aggressive shoulder tread design of these tires compared to the stock Pirelli Neros rather than the fitment itself.

Overall, I'm happy with the look. And the tires are great.


----------

